# Recon or Marsoc



## Ambitious_2serve (May 10, 2016)

Grertings to all,

Before I start I'll let you know I have no military background so everything I mention is either information from word of mouth or the internet.

This particular subject has my attention, I have a friend who is a Marine not recon or marsoc but an infantryman. He's with a unit at pendleton, now he always tells me don't join the corps it's not the same and if you do try to do something elite. He mentions recon quite often but states that marsoc would be better because of funding, missions, and less bs. 

Hearing this makes me really wonder why he's still in. He also mentioned that recon can do everything marsoc can do but their under utilized as far as an elite operating community. With the research I've done so far I see that recon is a usmc asset and marsoc are marines that operate under socom. Lots of reading and research done on my part but one thing that might piss people off is my ultimate question. Which one is better to go for with no current active war going on? 

I can continue in detail with everything he says to do if I go infantry or that Army SF is the way to go because he knows many Marines doing it.

If anyone cares to share any information I would surely appreciate your time. Thank you


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2016)

I will tread lightly as it is a tad outside my lane, but a few thoughts.

1)  You join the Marines to be a Marine.  Recon and MARSOC are "elite" and while there is no problem in joining the Marines to be in either of those units, there is nothing wrong with joining "just" to be a Marine.

2) MARSOC and Recon.  Two totally different animals, two totally different roles (although some capabilities overlap).  As for which to join with no active war, I imagine a nod might go to MARSOC given they may have more operational taskings during non-hot war times.  But with the draw-down in general, Recon may also have ongoing operations as well.  Don't know.

3) MARSOC and Army SF have significant roles OCONUS that _must_ be carried out and are unquestioningly more successful if not a single shot is fired.  True of Recon as well, but Recon isn't tasked with FID and advising roles, either.

4) If Marines are getting out _en masse_ to join the Army with aspirations of SF, they are a) action-oriented and want the deployments, or b) had false expectations in the Corps.  I get the first one; the second, well, that's on them.

Regardless of joining the Army to be SF or the Marines to be Recon/MARSOC, the odds are against you.  You need to ask yourself, what will you do if you don't make the cut?  Would you rather be in the Marines, or would you rather be in the Army?


----------



## Ambitious_2serve (May 10, 2016)

Thank you for such a fast reply.  I understand what you're saying since you put in perfect terms that if you're going to join the Marines, essentially you have to want to be a "Marine" first and whole heartedly. Thank you for pointing that out.

Also I'm still doing my research to decide what to do and what plans to have as you stated if I don't make the cut I would have to be proactive in this case because nothing is for certain. 

Also I'm curious you're name says devildoc! Now call me ignorant or what not but is there a medical field in the corps? If so that will be something I'd look into. Any info on that through a message possibly?


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2016)

Bootcamp. Then worry about it. One bridge at a time.


----------



## Ambitious_2serve (May 10, 2016)

@Devildoc sorry I didn't notice the picture had a us navy name tag. My apologies it's self explanatory that you're in the Navy not Marine Corps so please excuse my question about the medical field for the Marines.


----------



## Ares (May 10, 2016)

One unverified to another. Please capitalize "Recon", "MARSOC", "USMC", and "SOCOM".

Attention to detail is important.

Apologies if I'm out of my lane.


----------



## Ambitious_2serve (May 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Bootcamp. Then worry about it.



Well thank you for that as well. I'm just here doing my research on top of what I've already done. This post was just something I'd ask other individuals aside from my friend who seems to be biased towards the Marines.


----------



## Ambitious_2serve (May 10, 2016)

Ares said:


> One unverified to another. Please capitalize "Recon", "MARSOC", "USMC", and "SOCOM".
> 
> Attention to detail is important.
> 
> Apologies if I'm out of my lane.



Very well. Thank you


----------



## Gunz (May 10, 2016)

You have to continue to do your research and the decisions you make are your own. There's a wealth of material on the internet about the various requirements, capabilities and missions of all the Armed Forces and the units within them. Just Wikipedia will give you tremendous background on the Marine Corps and Army, complete with their history and the histories and make-up of all the units you mention. That's a start. Read up about Recon, Raiders, Special Forces, Marine and Army infantry. The members here can give you many specific answers but they don't have time to educate you about basics that you can easily learn on your own, such as the role of Navy Corpsmen serving with Marines, etc. It's great to have aspirations and Recon, Raiders, SF, SOF are all worthy goals...but on the way to them there are many hurdles to jump that pose significant challenges. Good luck.


----------



## Ambitious_2serve (May 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> You have to continue to do your research and the decisions you make are your own. There's a wealth of material on the internet about the various requirements, capabilities and missions of all the Armed Forces and the units within them. Just Wikipedia will give you tremendous background on the Marine Corps and Army, complete with their history and the histories and make-up of all the units you mention. That's a start. Read up about Recon, Raiders, Special Forces, Marine and Army infantry. The members here can give you many specific answers but they don't have time to educate you about basics that you can easily learn on your own, such as the role of Navy Corpsmen serving with Marines, etc. It's great to have aspirations and Recon, Raiders, SF, SOF are all worthy goals...but on the way to them there are many hurdles to jump that pose significant challenges. Good luck.



Thank you again. Now I understand what they mean when Military Service Members need to have initiative I guess it starts before one joins or at least it will benefit in the end.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2016)

You can enlist with a recon contract.  You cannot enlist with a MARSOC contract (you have to be an E4 I believe).  I would enlist on a recon contract and see how you like it.


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2016)

You asked about the medical side of the house.  This explains far better than I could.

Fleet Marine Force insignia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From another Wiki page:

Of note is the Field Medical Training Battalion (FMTB), with locations at Camp Del Mar and Camp Johnson, where sailors bound for service with USMC operating forces earn the NEC HM-8404, Field Medical Service Technician. FMTB provides specialized training in advanced emergency medicine and the fundamentals of Marine Corps life, while emphasizing physical conditioning, small arms familiarity, and basic battlefield tactics. As of 2010[update], this rigorous training is 8 weeks. Training for the Fleet Marine Force (FMF) familiarizes navy corpsmen with the Marines. A bond and mutual respect is often formed between Marines and their assigned hospital corpsmen, earning respect apart from their Navy shipmates. FMF hospital corpsmen are issued the Marine Corps service uniforms and camouflage uniforms (MARPAT) while assigned to the Marine Corps and also have the option to go Marine Corps Regulations. They are then issued a new seabag containing the Marine uniforms (except dress blues) with uniform matching Navy rate chevrons instead of the Marine rank chevrons, and collar rank insignias, and wear those instead of traditional Navy uniforms. The Navy's new digitized camouflage working uniform are worn by sailors stationed at other naval facilities.

Hospital corpsmen can further specialize; they may undergo further training to become Special Amphibious Reconnaissance Corpsman, or _SARC_. They are usually found in both the FMF Recon, Marine Division Recon and MARSOC units. They are trained and skilled in combat, including combatant swimming, opened/closed circuit scuba diving, military free-fall and amphibious operations. They act as advisers regarding health and injury prevention, and treat illnesses from decompression sickness as well as other conditions requiring hyperbaric treatment.

Hospital corpsmen who have received the warfare designator of enlisted fleet marine force warfare specialist are highly trained members of the Hospital Corps who specialize in all aspects of working with the United States Marine Corps operating forces. Attainment of this designation is highly prized among all corpsmen. The enlisted fleet marine force warfare designation for hospital corpsmen is the only US Navy warfare device awarded solely by a US Marine Corps general officer. This awarding authority cannot be delegated to US Navy officers. However, obtaining the title of "FMF" is a rigorous procedure and not every hospital corpsman who has been with a Marine Corps unit will wear the FMF warfare device. U.S. Navy officers in the medical community (Medical Corps (doctor), Nurse Corps, Dental Corps, Medical Service Corps) can earn and wear the officer equivalent to this insignia. Additionally any sailor attached to a USMC unit can earn and wear an FMF warfare device. (e.g., administrative rates such as logistic specialists) provided they complete all the qualifications for the FMF warfare specialist.


----------



## Tony986 (May 14, 2016)

Ambitious_2serve said:


> makes me really wonder why he's still in.



He is still in because, he took an oath of enlistment. To do four years of honorable service. There is ups and downs in the service just like any other career. In the Marine Corps it is my fellow Marines that get me through the hard times. We also celebrate the good days on liberty. It is such a rewarding experience to be apart of a brotherhood for a lifetime. For your twenty-five meter goal, earning the title U.S. Marine is your focal point. As far as Recon, MARSOC and infantry is concerned, there is plenty of information available already.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 19, 2016)

Reading some of these posts is like listening to my 5 y/o daughter's cartoons in the morning.

This isn't "rocket surgery" to quote a great man I once knew and served with. The truth is, you're better off throwing a fucking dart at a board than trying to figure out your career path without even being a member of the military yet. Start with the basics, join the infantry or some sort of combat arms MOS and know that there absolutely is and always will be, war to conduct.

-H/A


----------



## Etype (May 19, 2016)

Ambitious_2serve said:


> Grertings to all,
> 
> Before I start I'll let you know I have no military background so everything I mention is either information from word of mouth or the internet.
> 
> ...


I think you should consider becoming a SEAL, or Ranger, maybe CCT.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 19, 2016)

Etype said:


> I think you should consider becoming a SEAL, or Ranger, maybe CCT.



Yeah he should go join "something elite"


----------



## dmcgill (May 22, 2016)

Frequently Asked Questions - MARSOC Recruiting


----------



## walra107 (Jun 28, 2016)

First off this is probably a Necro Post at best. however let me clarify some stuff that isn't already clarified and if I am covering some things that have been covered in previous posts I apologize. Been out of this SS game for a bit, travelling the world on uncle sam's dime and whatnot. Coming from the Recon side of the coin, let me tell you theres alot of BS here BUT theres alot of BS in MARSOC as well as ANY branch you maybe looking into (SEALs, SF, Rangers, etc.) You want funding, sure, any SOCOM asset has that, as well as opportunity for missions. 

With that being said, I wouldn't trade my current job for any on the planet. I happen to work with some of the most professional dudes anywhere. I have gotten very lucky and done some pretty awesome things as far as not only training, but OCONUS on deployment too, not attached to SOCOM.  I'm not telling you to go Recon, MARSOC, SF, SEALs, or DEVGRU (For all I know). But what I do want to tell you is this, If you enlist in the Marine Corps, you enlist in the Marine Corps first, then SOI, then BRC or whatever the hell you decide for a route. Your buddy thats out at Pendleton, has already earned that title and despite whatever he talks about, its most likely been nothing but a benefit for him since he left home and hit the yellow footprints. If he wants to get out then that's cool so long as he served honorably. Any route you take rest assured it WILL be the hardest thing youve ever done, every day will be a selection, and don't be a turd or I will personally find you and hurt you. Good luck bro, if you haven't already decided, I hope you do what is right for you, this shit isn't call of duty, but there isn't a place that I'd rather be.


----------

